# USA: UPS to stop vape deliveries



## Hooked (2/2/21)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/108064/ups-will-end-home-delivery-of-vaping-products/

"Following congressional passage of the “vape mail” ban that will end U.S. Postal Service shipping of vaping products to consumers, UPS has joined Fedex in announcing it too will end shipping of vapes. The ban covers shipping to both consumers and businesses.

“Effective April 5, 2021, UPS will not transport vaping products to, from, or within the United States due to the increased complexity to ship those products,” a company spokesperson told Vaping360 by email. The policy, which will soon leave no major shipping service willing to deliver vaping products to homes, has left online vaping retailers scrambling to find a solution ... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/2/21)

Only one thread and one comment has been dedicated to this topic? This is probably one of the most damaging things that could ever happen to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Munro31 (11/2/21)

I


CMMACKEM said:


> Only one thread and one comment has been dedicated to this topic? This is probably one of the most damaging things that could ever happen to vaping.


Im speachless

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (11/2/21)

All I can hope is that this madness doesn't spread to us

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> All I can hope is that this madness doesn't spread to us



It will. It will make imports difficult in some cases impossible, that means mods, eliquid and coils from the USA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (11/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> It will. It will make imports difficult in some cases impossible, that means mods, eliquid and coils from the USA.


The world has gone made! What will aliens think when they finally make contact

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)

Hooked said:


> https://vaping360.com/vape-news/108064/ups-will-end-home-delivery-of-vaping-products/
> 
> "Following congressional passage of the “vape mail” ban that will end U.S. Postal Service shipping of vaping products to consumers, UPS has joined Fedex in announcing it too will end shipping of vapes. The ban covers shipping to both consumers and businesses.
> 
> “Effective April 5, 2021, UPS will not transport vaping products to, from, or within the United States due to the increased complexity to ship those products,” a company spokesperson told Vaping360 by email. The policy, which will soon leave no major shipping service willing to deliver vaping products to homes, has left online vaping retailers scrambling to find a solution ... "


Don't they have bigger problems to worry about ??? What is complicated about transporting a metal/ plastic / stabwood mod *WITHOUT* batteries ? the world has gone bossies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> All I can hope is that this madness doesn't spread to us



With news like this surfacing, you can bet that they will be pulling out all the stops again to paint vaping in a bad light:
https://www.health.com/mind-body/chlamydia-in-lungs-vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/2/21)

*Vape Shipping and the PACT Act: What We Know So Far*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/108577/vape-shipping-and-the-pact-act-what-we-know-so-far
26 Feb. 2021


*Online retail and B2C shipping: a kernel of hope*

A partnership between a private group buying company and a national residential shipping carrier known simply as X has begun building a vaping product delivery network that will serve residential customers in some areas, with more to follow. There are currently more questions than answers about which areas will be covered and which vape companies will be able to participate, but the folks at X seem dedicated to making it happen.

Shipping costs will be slightly higher, but not far from the cost of USPS delivery with adult signature collection. However, the considerable costs retailers will incur because of PACT Act and tax compliance, and rejigging all of their shipping processes, will probably be reflected in the prices we pay for products and shipping…

The X delivery plan will, however, leave a lot of online sellers out—at least in the near term. The minimum number of packages X will schedule a pickup for is currently 500 (with a weight limit of 10 pounds each). That will exclude many small e-liquid manufacturers who ship directly to customers, at least for now (X says the minimum pickup number may drop as the operation is streamlined). Small shippers may be able to consolidate pickups with other local businesses, X suggests, and the company says it will look at each situation on a case-by-case basis, but it seems clear that some small vape companies will be left out.

So major online vape retailers who do considerable business in heavily populated areas may be the only winners—for now—with the X shipping service. But according to an employee at one of X’s partners, 3PL (third-party logistics) providers may offer a solution for some smaller companies. 3PLs typically offer a package of services that include warehousing, ordering and delivery, so the cost is higher for the manufacturer, but some of the headaches are handed off to the 3PL. However, we did not fully investigate this option.

Small manufacturers will have to pause their operations until shipping solutions present themselves, or try to make deals with large distributors to be sold in vape shops, or with larger online sellers to be offered on their retail sites. But distributors and large retailers may choose to keep their brand lists small, with PMTA enforcement looming and vape shops wary of getting stuck with unsellable merchandise.

“You’re already seeing smaller players begin to exit the market, because of shipping restrictions and PACT Act compliance, but also because of new FDA enforcement actions against manufacturers that didn’t apply for PMTAs,” says Conley. “At least in the short term, if you’re not shipping hundreds of products [a day], you’re either going to have to close your business or figure out a partnership with someone who does ship a lot of products.”


*B2B shipping: from manufacturer to distributor to vape shop*

Vaping manufacturers, distributors and brick-and-mortar retailers will face many of the same shipping challenges as online retailers. Fedex, UPS and DHL will no longer carry their packages, and the Postal Service exemption many had pinned their hopes on is probably not the answer.

The USPS is refusing to even accept applications for B2B vape accounts until it issues its final rule, but even assuming it allows manufacturers and wholesalers to ship by U.S. Mail, the current rules for tobacco shipping indicate that the process would be expensive and brutally cumbersome.

First, applicants must provide the names and addresses of all the businesses they will ship to on their applications, along with providing a list of all their customers’ licenses. If the business later adds new customers, or a customer changes its address, the application must be updated and the changes approved by USPS before any products can be shipped to the new address. Applicants must also name the individual post offices it will ship from, and only use those branches.

Packages have to be physically carried into the post office, and processed in a face-to-face transaction. Shippers are restricted to three Priority Mail options. Each package must have attached a request for PS Form 3811 return receipt, which must bear the sender‘s PACT eligibility number and other specific information, some of which must be identical to that listed on the shipper’s B2B tobacco application. The receiving business has another set of steps to follow.

These requirements are simply not practical for, say, a manufacturer that ships dozens or hundreds of large packages a day. Not only would it be exceedingly expensive to send large B2B packages via Priority Mail, but the labor involved to ship would require hiring staff to do nothing but visit the post office daily… That leaves manufacturers and wholesalers in the same boat as online retailers: they will have to create a private network of shipping companies to carry products…

*Michael Wittenberg, who has 20 years of logistics experience and a history in the vape industry (he owns National Vape Expo), has created a company called Vapefreight [my highlights] *, which he describes as a “complete B2B shipping solution for the vape industry.” He says the company will offer freight, LTL and parcel delivery across the nation, and that he already has arrangements with over 5,000 carriers. Freight services are less touchy about delivering “tobacco” than companies who do residential delivery, so the process of finding partners is less fraught.

“Vapefreight customers are shipping LTL and freight right now, and we should have parcel service by the end of the week,” says Wittenberg. As with home delivery, freight shipments must be tracked for PACT Act reporting.

Mi-One’s Geoff Habicht is doing some test shipments through Vapefreight this week. He says 90 percent of his business is B2B sales, and he had been exclusive with Fedex for freight delivery until now. As is the case for online retailers, vape manufacturers and wholesalers are being forced to create a new shipping ecosystem as they go along. Even the businesses that survive will go through months of turmoil..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## fbb1964 (6/3/21)

Just received this email from my nic supplier I buy from in the US. The effects are starting to kick in and it does not look good..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## eVape (6/3/21)

I was reading this article on another site and was wondering does anyone know why they will not ship vape products.

According to what I was reading here there are a number of other companies are also following on with this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/3/21)

*Vaping Industry condemns US ‘Vape Mail’ ban*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...aping-industry-condemns-us-vape-mail-ban.html
9 March 2021

"The UK Vaping Industry Association (UKVIA) is deeply concerned by news that UK businesses are being impacted by the United States’ so-called ‘Vape Mail’ ban, part of a congressional spending bill passed under former President Trump. By 5th April leading carriers such as UPS, FedEX, DHL and the US Postal Service itself will be off-limits for vaping shipments.

John Dunne, Director General at UKVIA(1), said: _“The vaping supply chain is a global one, bringing together resources and expertise from around the world. It is bitterly disappointing to see these American restrictions having a negative impact in the UK, but the nature of the supply chain makes it inevitable. In the EU too we are hearing of vaping businesses being turned away from major carriers...

I call on the distribution industry, many of whom have been partners of the vaping industry for many years, to do all they can to support their UK customers, and to avoid the blanket implementation of US restrictions worldwide._
_
“Furthermore, I call on the UK Government, to ensure that carriers in this country are free to continue to deliver vaping products to retailers and direct to consumers, and to resist any urge to follow the US down this regressive route.

UKVIA members, such as Celtic Vapours(2), have already been affected. Their director, Joe Bevan, said: “We have had orders not being collected, and our own shops not receiving stock in a reliable manner, all of which impacts customers. As the majority of our business is currently online we need efficient delivery of stock to provide the quickest service.”
_
References:
UKVIA - www.ukvia.co.uk

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/3/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Just received this email from my nic supplier I buy from in the US. The effects are starting to kick in and it does not look good..
> 
> View attachment 224229
> 
> View attachment 224230



Yep I am receiving 21 bottles tomorrow, 30 bottles next week and around 30-35 bottles end of March. Will start stocking the fridge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP (17/3/21)

Will the DHL and UPS ban on shipping of vape related items from the USA adversely effect the import and availability of nicotine here.

I assume concentrates will not be effected by this.


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (18/3/21)

Best is to contact the company you buy your nic and concentrates from.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/21)

A few of our retailers, from what I recall, import their nicotine from European countries, not the States, so we should be fine there. However as for concentrates, places like Capella, etc. are in the States, so that may become an issue but I am not sure. Maybe someone like @Richio can answer that one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> A few of our retailers, from what I recall, import their nicotine from European countries, not the States, so we should be fine there. However as for concentrates, places like Capella, etc. are in the States, so that may become an issue but I am not sure. Maybe someone like @Richio can answer that one.



It is worldwide. Some retailers will be using a 3rd party after the 5th of April.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/3/21)

DougP said:


> Will the DHL and UPS ban on shipping of vape related items from the USA adversely effect the import and availability of nicotine here.
> 
> I assume concentrates will not be effected by this.
> 
> ...



Everything vape related from the 5th of April. You could probably get away with concentrates as a food product though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (18/3/21)

*Mail Ban Forces Vape Shops Out of Business*
https://tobaccoreporter.com/2021/03/15/u-s-mail-ban-forcing-vape-shops-out-of-business/
15 March 2021

The Preventing Online Sales of E-Cigarettes to Children (PACT) Act has forced many companies to discontinue U.S. online sales and even cease operations altogether. Among the most recent vape shops to announce the end of their business are Elevated Vaping in Houston, Texas, and the Vape Spot in Los Angeles, California.

Earlier, Securience, parent to DuraSmoke, announced a merger with VapinDirect to stay in business. Logic will end all online sales on March 16. White Cloud Electronic Cigarettes said it would end all online U.S. sales on March 26. Vapewild and Vistavape, too, announced that they would be closing shop.

Even companies overseas reported supply chain disruptions as a result of the U.S. mail ban.

“If the increase in shipping costs wasn’t enough, the bill also imposes huge paperwork burdens on small retailers and backs it up with threats of imprisonment for even innocent mistakes,” said Gregory Conley, president of the American Vaping Association. “This is not a law designed to regulate the mail-order sale of vaping products to adults; it’s an attempt to eliminate it.” ...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (18/3/21)

It's not only shipping from the USA that is being affected. A supplier here in SA said that DHL is now refusing to ship hardware from China and that he's trying to find other alternatives.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> It is worldwide. Some retailers will be using a 3rd party after the 5th of April.


I put feelers out with some of the retailers in the market asking them how it will affect them. Will respond on here once I get feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/21)

First retailer responded. They've already made alternate plans on nicotine delivery, so all sorted there - also confirmed pricing should not be affected. Flavour concentrates should also not be affected so all good on that front. We may have issues on hardware though, but time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/21)

Another retailer confirmed no issue on nicotine import. They actually do not use couriers but normal airfreight, declared as hazchem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Another retailer confirmed no issue on nicotine import. They actually do not use couriers but normal airfreight, declared as hazchem.



There are a few ways to get around it. 

The people I buy from are in talks with a number of alternative shippers. My concern is the price of shipping and the number of e-liquid manufacturers that are closing down.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> There are a few ways to get around it.
> 
> The people I buy from are in talks with a number of alternative shippers. My concern is the price of shipping and the number of e-liquid manufacturers that are closing down.


Absolutely, and a number of the smaller shops, etc. have already which is very sad. Instead of big tobacco supporting vaping and branching out by going into juice development - which again would have been bad for smaller companies, I get it - they would have been able to share in the spoils, but now they're killing it for everybody. And tobacco may be next on the list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/21)

Blckvapour also confirmed that nicotine should not be an issue as they also ship it as hazchem and not via couriers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (18/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Blckvapour also confirmed that nicotine should not be an issue as they also ship it as hazchem and not via couriers.


Thank you for this feedback 
Much appreciated

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/21)

Thanks for finding out for us. Much appreciated @ivc_mixer .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (19/3/21)

Received an email from Hometown Hero yesterday, from the 25th of March HTH eliquid is no more due to the shipping ban 

No effect on me but I have also been told Cuttwood will be shutting down

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/21)

And I have been told Air/Treat Factory have closed down. A popular import here around 2-3 years ago.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/21)

Well the C R A P has started... I had hoped to try the new Innokin product so I ordered one and shipped it to MyUS. For starters, the highly inefficient Innokin store in the USA took 4 days to bloody ship the product... then it finally arrived at MyUS and despite the message that MyUS said in their announcement that they would ship up to the 4th of April they now won't ship! The answer to my question when I emailed MyUS was tough S H I T! Well not in those exact words but that was pretty much the gist of it!

Well we are in for a rough ride!

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (2/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well the C R A P has started... I had hoped to try the new Innokin product so I ordered one and shipped it to MyUS. For starters, the highly inefficient Innokin store in the USA took 4 days to bloody ship the product... then it finally arrived at MyUS and despite the message that MyUS said in their announcement that they would ship up to the 4th of April they now won't ship! The answer to my question when I emailed MyUS was tough S H I T! Well not in those exact words but that was pretty much the gist of it!
> 
> Well we are in for a rough ride!
> View attachment 226618



Whew that's bad. So what now? Can you get someone else to ship it, or return it to Innokin?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/21)

Hooked said:


> Whew that's bad. So what now? Can you get someone else to ship it, or return it to Innokin?



Told Innokin to arrange a return ticket and credit. Whether it will happen or not remains to be seen! This is such a major issue!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

